# Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Soundkarte.
Ich habe bisher nur Onboard Lösungen gehabt und war damit auch immer ganz zufrieden. Nun habe ich mir aber endlich nach ein paar Jahren mal wieder einen neuen PC gebastelt und möchte meinen PC an meinen LG 3D und meinen Onkyo AV Receiver anschließen.
Vielleicht erst einmal meine Konfiguration im Groben:
i5 2500K
Geforce 570 GTX
Gigabyte Z68AP-D3 Mainboard

Ich hatte meinen vorherigen PC auch schon am TV und die Anlage angeschlossen. Da allerdings über einen Coax Ausgang vom Mainboard. Damit hatte ich zwar den Ton schon über die Boxen der Anlage, aber keinen Dolby Digital Ton in Echtzeit bei Spielen wie Battlefield und ähnlichem. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, braucht man für DD in Spielen eine extra Soundkarte.
Ist bei nur für Spiele wichtig. Filme gucke ich auf dem Rechner gar nicht und Musik ist zu vernachlässigen. Schließe zwar immer noch zwei PC Boxen und einen Monitor an den PC an (zocke nur manche Spiele auf der großen Glotze), aber da ist der Sound nicht so wichtig.

Habe jetzt mehrere Probleme....
Zum einen habe ich von Soundkarten überhaupt keine Ahnung. Habe hier nur gelesen, dass die Asus Xonor wohl gut sein sollen.
Zum anderen weiß ich nicht, ob eine Soundkarte mit PCI Express nicht den Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte verdecken würde, die zwei Slots braucht (die beiden PCI Express Slots sind aber etwas voneinander entfernt).
Und außerdem habe ich gesehen, dass die Soundkarten alle nur einen optischen Ausgang bieten, aber keinen Coax, also elektrischen mehr. Wäre nicht weiter schlimm. Aber ich habe das bisherige lange Coax Kabel in die Fussleisten des Laminats legen lassen, das ich nicht so einfach entfernen und austauschen kann. Habe mir also schon mal einen Optisch auf Coax Adapter mit Strom gekauft (benutze ich auch bei der PS3, weil meiner Analge die Eingänge ausgehen). Bekomme ich bei so einem Adapter vom PC immer noch ein DDL Signal (geht ja bei der PS3 auch) oder verliert es dadurch sonst an Qualität?
Würde auch möglicht wenig Kohle ausgeben wollen.

Könnt ihr bei diesen ganzen Anforderungen und Problemen eine Soundkarte empfehlen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Antwort.


----------



## eagum (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Also, wenn du schon einen solchen Adapter hast, bestell dir einfach eine Xonar D1 (~50€) und probier es aus. Funktionieren wird es wohl in jedem Falle, ob die Tonqualität dann noch passt, musst du durch Hörprobe entscheiden. Die D1 hat den Vorteil, dass sie noch auf den klassischen PCI-Bus setzt, d.h. keine Probleme mit der Grafikkarte...
Falls diese Lösung nicht zufriedenstellend ist, hilft wohl nur der Griff zu einer "großen" Xonar, wie der D2 oder alternativ einer Auzentech X-Fi Forte. Die kosten zwar mal eben doppelt soviel (neu), bieten aber einen elektrischen SPDIF-Ausgang. Die Auzen gibts allerdings nur mit einem PCIe-Interface, aber immerhin in Low Profile Ausführung, d.h. die Grafikkarte sollte damit nicht vollständig abgedeckt sein...


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Erst einmal Danke für Deine Antwort. Die hatte ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Aber die Xonar D1 hat ja nur einen optischen Ausgang über einen Adapter, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Dann hätte ich ja einen Adapter auf Optisch und dann danach noch mal direkt einen auf Coax. Wird durch diese ganzen Adapter der Ton nicht immer schlechter? Oder spielt das keine Rolle?
Brauchen diese Dinger eigentlich einen eigenen Stromanschluss vom Netzteil?


----------



## Diavel (12. Januar 2012)

Um den Adapter brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Solang alles digital bleibt macht das nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

*Edit* ach so - moment! Mit "Adapter" meint ihr einen "Wandler" ? Klar, das geht. Das ist was verwirrend, denn ein Adapter ist an sich nur etwas, um von Steckerform 1 auf Steckerform 2 zu adaptieren  

Ansonsten kannst Du ja vielleicht doch das alte Kabel ersetzen => falls ein Kabelkanal für das Coaxkabel da ist, geht das recht leicht => einfach das neue Kabel an das eine Ende des alten anbinden, dann das alte an der anderen Seite vorsichtig rausziehen, das neue wird dadurch dann reingezogen, oder man kann das optische Kabel außen verlegen, denn mit Kabelkanälen aus dem Baumarkt für ca 1€ pro Meter geht das recht "unsichtbar" , die kann man mit doppelseiteigem Klebeband zB über der Bodenleiste verlegen



Oder man muss doch nochmal schauen, welche Karte auch einen coaxialen Anschluss hat.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Genauso einen Wandler habe ich jetzt hier. Meinte also keinen Adapter.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Habe mir jetzt noch mal das Handbuch des Mainboard angesehen. Ich habe doch noch mehrere PCI EXpress Plätze. Das sind dann allerdings nur PCI Express x1 Slots. Ist das schlimm oder spielt das für die Soundkarte eh keine Rolle? Da wäre dann z.B. einer diekt über Grafikkarte frei. Der Lüfter der Grafikkarte ist ja unten angebracht.  Würde das also gehen oder ist das trotzdem keine gute Idee so in der direkten Nachbarschaft?

Und falls das gehen würde, gibt es dann eine PCI Express Soundkarte, die das oben verlangte kann und noch billiger ist oder die besser ist als die oben erwähnte, aber das gleiche kostet?

Oder meint Ihr, dass sowieso eine mit "nur" PCI für meine Bedürfnisse besser ist?


----------



## eagum (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Soweit ich weiss, macht es bei Soundkarten bislang überhaupt keinen Unterschied, welchen PCI-Bus sie nutzen...Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Hardwarebeschleunigung sich nur sehr mäßig auf die Performance im Allgemeinen niederschlägt...Von daher ist es egal. Den PCIe über der Grafikkarte kannst du bedenkenlos nutzen; je nach Gehäuseart (Tower/Desktop) kann sich zwar ein geringer Wärmestau bilden. Wenn du die Grafikkarte aber nicht gerade am Limit fährst, ist das kein Problem...
Die Xonar-Karten D1 und D2 gibt es jeweils in zwei Ausführungen, einmal PCI und einmal PCIe. Diese haben dann ein 'X' im Namen, also DX und D2X, sind aber meines Wissens nach technisch identisch zu den PCI-Versionen und kosten in etwa gleich viel.

Edit: Was besser ist, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Technisch macht es keinen Unterschied welche Version du nimmst. Das einzige, was für eine PCIe-Karte spricht, ist dass dein übernächstes Mainboard vllt. keine PCI-Steckplätze mehr hat und du dir dann eine neue Soundkarte kaufen kannst...Aber das wirst du bis dahin vermutlich sowieso tun.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Kurze frage zwischendurch.... Was ist das für nen Receiver?


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Es ist ein Onkyo TX-SR 507. Leider ohne 3D Unterstützung. Deswegen muss alles, was 3D kann (PS3, Xbox 360 und PC) direkt an den TV angeschlossen werden. Dadurch dann auch die Armut an optischen Eingängen.

Habe gerade noch eine andere Aus Karte gesehen. Die Xonar DS. Die hier oben vorgeschlagene kann ja, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, nur DD Live, während die Xonar DS nur DTS Connect kann. Was ist denn da jetzt sinnvoller? Setzen die meisten nicht auf DD Live? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Dein TV hat doch bestimmt nen ARC oder? Hau doch den Sound vom PC per HDMI zum TV und dann zurück zum AVR.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

HÄH????
Ok...ich nehme an, dass ARC der Audio Rückkanal ist. Bin nicht sicher, aber da es ein 3D TV ist, wird es das wohl haben, weil das ja zu HDMI 1.4 gehört.
Aber wie kommt der Sound von dort zum AVR weiter?
Außerdem hat doch die Soundkarte keinen HDMI Anschluss.
Momentan habe ich den PC mit DVI auf HDMI Kabel an dem TV angeschlossen (Altlast vom alten PC, aber funktioniert ja) und habe theoretisch am TV auch Ton über dessen Lautsprecher (wusste gar nicht, dass das über DVI geht). Aber das kommt ja von der Grafikkarte (warum auch immer). Da spuckt das Ding ja auch kein DD Live aus.

Wüßte auch nicht, wie mein AVR dann an den Ton rankommt. Zum einen sind alle HDMI Plätze am TV besetzt (wie gesagt...alles was 3D hat, direkt (PS3, Xbox 360, PC)) und zum anderen hat der AVR ja keinen Rückkanal.

Deswegen weiß ich momentan nicht ganz genau, worauf Du hinaus willst.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Und falls Du den optischen Ausgang beim TV meinst....
Ich glaube, der funktioniert nur mit dem internen Tuner, also DVB-T.
Und wie gesagt...es kommt ja gar kein DD Live beim TV an über die Grafikkarte. Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Öhm moderne Grafikkarten haben ne Soundeinheit über HDMI. So kannste auch Dolby und DTS HD haben.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Ok....Wird das dann auch über DVI ausgegeben? Wie gesagt....trotz Anschluss per DVI kam auch Ton am TV an. Also ein Kabel, was auf der einen Seite einen DVI Anschluss hat (PC) und einen HDMI Anschluss am TV.
Kommt darüber dann auch Dolby und DTS und ist das nur bei dem "richtigen" HDMI Anschluss der Karte der Fall?
Aber wir sprechen beide von Dolby Live und DTS Connect und nicht nur das Weiterleiten von Dolby bei Filmen, oder?
Belastet das die Grafikkarte nicht zusätzlich und kann zu FPS Verlust führen?

Und die Frage bleibt....wie bekomme ich dann den Ton vom TV zum AVR? Ich meine, der optische Ausgang am TV kan nur die internen Tuner verwenden.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Per DVI geht es nur bei bestimmten Karte UND dem passenden Adapter auf HDMI. Und wenn die Karte wirklich einen EIGENEN Audiochip hat (bei AMD an sich seit der 3000er-Serie, bei Nvidia erst ich glaub 400er - bei der 200er aber noch nicht), dann sollten auch SPiele in 5.1 übertragen werden.

Ton zum AVR wird aber dann ein Problem, wenn Du per HDMI erst zum LCD gehen willst. Stereo wird da zwar meines wissens trotzdem über den digitalen Ausgang des LCDs übertragen, aber 5.1 geht bei den LCDs, die ich bisher so gesehen hab, nur wenn es per internem TV-receiver kommt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Geht mit dem mitgelieferten Adapter auch per DVI 
Ich hab auch nen DVI-HDMI Adapter an meiner 460 und zock damit verlustfrei auf 5.1


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Geht mit dem mitgelieferten Adapter auch per DVI
> Ich hab auch nen DVI-HDMI Adapter an meiner 460 und zock damit verlustfrei auf 5.1



ja, aber Du MUSST auf HDMI adaptieren. Wenn Du dann einen AMD-Adapter hast, DANN geht es. Wenn Du aber auch beim empfangenen Gerät, also Receiver bzw LCD nur DVI benutzt, dann wird es nicht gehen, da DVI keinen Ton vorsieht und nur bei AMD "erfunden" wurde für die ersten Soundkarte mit eigenem Audiochip, die noch keinen HDMI-Anschluss hatten.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Also wie gesagt....ich muss zuerst an den TV, da der AVR das 3D Signal nicht durchschleift. Also ist die Grafikkartenlösung eigentlich schon gestorben. 

Habe also gelernt....
Ich brauche ne Soundkarte. Steckplatz scheint egal zu sein. Das, was passt. 
Aber welche Karte nun? Hatte ich ja schon gefragt....kann die D1 Karte wirklich nur DD live und die DS nur DTS connect? Und welche sollte man dann nehmen? Was ist denn verbreiteter bei Spielen?


----------



## eagum (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Also, um das ganze mal von vorn aufzurollen...Die meisten Spiele (eigentlich alle, die ich kenne) geben kein DD- oder DTS-Signal aus, sondern einen unkomprimierten PCM-Stream. Das ist insofern ein Problem, als dass die SPDIF-Ausgänge der Soundkarten nur 2.0 PCM ausgeben können...Von daher spielst du immer in Stereo. Um das zu umgehen, brauchst du einen Hardware-Encoder, welcher ein DD- oder DTS-Signal an den SPDIF übergibt. Hier kommt DD-Live bzw. DTS-Connect ins Spiel, und dabei ist es völlig wurscht, in welches Format du wandelst, Hauptsache dein AVR kommt damit klar. Da das kein Thema zu sein scheint, kommst du auch mit beiden Soundkarten zum Ziel, mit der einen halt in Dolby Digital und mit der anderen in DTS. Technisch gibts zwischen der D1 und der DS wohl keinen Unterschied, aber da will ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Also ich geh vom DVI-Ausgang der 460 an nen Adapter zu HDMI (siehe da, DVI hat auch nen Soundkanal ) und damit an meinen AVR. Du könntest mit dem Kabel aber an den TV gehen und den Sound über den ARC an den AVR schicken. Ich frag ich echt wo das Problem ist. Könntest maximal nen kleinen Delay haben. Ich würde die Variante aber erstmal probieren, da sie nichts kostet.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*



SpiderPig2810 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt....ich muss zuerst an den TV, da der AVR das 3D Signal nicht durchschleift. Also ist die Grafikkartenlösung eigentlich schon gestorben.
> 
> Habe also gelernt....
> Ich brauche ne Soundkarte. Steckplatz scheint egal zu sein. Das, was passt.
> Aber welche Karte nun? Hatte ich ja schon gefragt....kann die D1 Karte wirklich nur DD live und die DS nur DTS connect? Und welche sollte man dann nehmen? Was ist denn verbreiteter bei Spielen?


 
Also, wenn ich hier mal schaue: Soundkarten von 25 bis 180 Euro - Marktübersicht (September 2011) - Soundkarten: Marktübersicht Teil 2 und Tabelle dann kann die DS keines von beiden und die D1 kann DDL. Nur DTS-Connect ist auch eher ungewöhnlich, die meisten können DDL oder beides (oder gar nix  )

Hier noch eine andere Tabelle, wo die DS gar nicht erst drinsteht: Ohren auf! Kauftipps für Headsets und Soundkarten für Battlefield 3, Modern Warfare 3 und Co. - Headsets und Soundkarten: empfehlenswerte Soundkarten


Und ob DDL oder DTS: ist egal, nur muss der Receiver das halt auch beherrschen. Bei älteren gibt es ja zB evlt. kein DTS (bei SEHR alten... )


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Also ich geh vom DVI-Ausgang der 460 an nen Adapter zu HDMI (siehe da, DVI hat auch nen Soundkanal ) und damit an meinen AVR. Du könntest mit dem Kabel aber an den TV gehen und den Sound über den ARC an den AVR schicken. Ich frag ich echt wo das Problem ist. Könntest maximal nen kleinen Delay haben. Ich würde die Variante aber erstmal probieren, da sie nichts kostet.



Das kann meines Erachtens nicht funktionieren, da mein AVR kein 3D kann, also auch kein HDMI 1.4 hat, also auch keinen ARC hat über den er den Ton vom TV bekommen könnte. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Wenn der AVR dieses ARC könnte, würdest Du dazu auch was in der Anleitung finden (Stichwortverzeichnis) - der LCD muss das aber auch noch können. Nur wenn beide das können, geht das, sofern Deine Graka nen HDMI-Ausgang hat oder per DVI auch Ton bietet und Du mit einem AMD-Adapter dann auf HDMI gehst zum LCD.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Der AVR musst in diesem Fall kein ARC unterstützen und ich weiß auch nicht was du immer mit den AMD-Adaptern hast. Die von Nvidia haben das mittlerweile auch


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Soo....
Also meine Grafikkarte hat einen HDMI Ausgang (Geforce 570 GTX). Ich nutze aber zur Zeit den DVI Ausgang, der dann per Kabel (eine Seite DVI, andere Seite HDMI) zu HDMI wird und momentan an meinem TV angeschlossen ist. Da kommt dann auch Sound über den TV raus. Sound habe ich trotzdem noch mal extra angeschlossen, aber eben über den optsichen Ausgang des Mainboards an meinem AVR. Da kommt dann natürlich kein echtes DD live oder DTS an, sondern nur ein Signal, was mein AVR in ein gefaktes DTS oder Dolby Surround oder so ein Quatsch umwandelt. Ist also kein echtes DD.

Überlege mir jetzt doch, eventuell einen neuen AVR zu kaufen, der 3D durchschleifen kann, um den PC direkt per HDMI an den neuen AVR anzuschließen. Der Verkauf meines alten AVR und der Kauf des neuen AVR würde ungefähr das gleiche Geld sein, was ich drauflegen müsste (Vergleich ein paar eBay Auktionen meines alten AVR) als wenn ich in die Xonar D1 investiere.

Herbboy hatte ja eine Seite zuvor geschrieben, dass die neuen Grafikkarten ab Nvidia 4.. ja angeblich auch DD Live in Spielen (nicht nur Filmen) mit einem eigenen Soundchip ausgeben können. Kann das denn wirklich jemand zu 100% bestätigen? Dann auch über DVI-HDMI (wie jetzt schon am TV) oder nur HDMI-HDMI direkt? Also bei beiden Versionen ist natürlich der Anschluss an einen AVR gemeint. Kann weder bei meiner Grafikkarte, noch bei Nvidia irgendwas darüber finden. Da würden die doch sonst Werbung für machen, oder?

Nicht, dass ich mir jetzt einen neuen AVR kaufe, weil ich denke, dass dann alles läuft und ich dann feststelle, dass ich doch noch zusätzlich ne neue Soundkarte kaufen muss. Dann hätte ich mir nämlich den neuen AVR auch sparen können.
Wie gesagt....es geht um DD Live in Spielen, wie Battlefield 3 & Co, die das unterstützen in Echtzeit und nicht nur bei DVDs oder BluRays DD zu haben?
Und falls das wirklich geht (was ich ehrlich gesagt kaum glauben kann wegen der fehlenden Bezeichnungen und Werbung), kostet das dann nicht einges an FPS, wenn die Grafikkarte das auch noch in Echtzeit übernehmen muss?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Der AVR musst in diesem Fall kein ARC unterstützen und ich weiß auch nicht was du immer mit den AMD-Adaptern hast. Die von Nvidia haben das mittlerweile auch



Ich hab gar nix mit den Adaptern, aber es war nur grad früher so, dass "ein HDMI-DVI Adapter" meistens nicht ging, weil normales DVI ja keinen Pin für Ton hat, aber einer "für AMD-Karten" funktionierte, da AMD halt zuerst Karten mit eigenem Audiochip hatte. Daher sollte man - wenn man sich unsicher ist - nach einem "Adapter für AMD" schauen. Nicht weil Nvidia das nicht kann, sondern weil diese AMD-Adapter halt definitiv gehen. Das ist alles  


@spiderpig: dann hat dein onboardsound halt kein DolbyDigitalLive. Mit ner Soundkarte,die das kann, würde es gehen.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Ja, das ist mir schon klar, dass mein Onboard das nicht kann, ne Soundkarte aber schon. Die Frage war ja, ob die Geforce GTX 570 das kann und ich die für Grafik UND Sound mit DD Live in Spielen benutzen kann.
An eingen Stellen hier im Thread hört sich das so an, an einigen wieder nicht und einige widerspechen sich sogar selbst.

Auf der der Nvidia Homepage steht irgendwo 7.1 Digital Audio. Ja, toll! Das steht bei meinem Mainboard auch. Das kann ja aber (genau wie beim Mainboard) auch nur für Filme gelten, also nur fürs einfache Durchschleifen. Ob das die Geforce aber auch bei Spielen in Echtzeit macht, ist partout nicht rauszufinden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

DD Live ist ne Technologie für 5.1 über spdif! Das trifft für HDMI also icht zu. HDMI gibt Spiele unkomprimiert in PCM aus.
Falls du dennoch einen günstigen AVR mit 3D suchst, meld dich mal bei mir per PN


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch erst einmal entscheiden einen neuen 3D fähigen AVR zu kaufen und wahrscheinlich erst einmal keine neue Soundkarte.

Bekomme ich nun eigentlich, wenn ich den PC per HDMI von der Grafikkarte (eigentlich DVI) an den neuen AVR anschließe, genau das gleiche Soundsignal als wenn ich die Onboard an den AVR packe (per optischem Kabel)? Bei der Onboard Lösung bekomme ich ja einen PCM Stream, der der AVR irgendwie in ein DTS Neo (oder so ähnlich) umwandelt. Bekomme ich das gleiche von der Grafikkarte oder ist das schlechter oder besser? Und falls es der gleiche qualitative PCM Stream ist, würdet Ihr dazu raten, auch nur das HDMI Kabel anzuschließen und den Onboard Sound ganz außen vor zu lassen (ein Kabel weniger) oder belastet das die Grafikkarte zusätzlich sehr stark?

Geben alle Spiel, die nicht das Dolby Digital Siegel auf der Verpackung oder im "Vorspann" haben, wie z.B. Battlefield 3, nur ein PCM Stream raus? Oder drucken die das nur aus irgendwelchen Lizenzgründen nur nicht drauf? Wenn 95% der Spiele Dolby Digital nicht nutzen und alle nur ein PCM Stream ausgeben, macht es doch gar keinen Sinn, eine extra Soundkarte zu kaufen, wenn man keine 5.1 Boxen direkt oder Kopfhörer anschließt, oder?
Für 2 oder 3 Spiele wäre das ja Quatsch.

Kommt über den PCM Stream überhaupt irgendeine Subwoofer Information oder so rüber?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Bei PCM für SPiele kommt nur Stereo an, dann stellt man halt den Receiver so ein, dass er es auf die Boxen verteilt, und den Bass auf den Sub. Dazu haben Subs einen "Strereo 5.1"-Modus oder so (kann je nach Hersteller halt anders heißen).

Bei modernen Grafikkarten ist ein eigener Audiochip drauf, ich GLAUB dass dann bei Spielen auch Surround digital übertragen wird. Könnte ich mal bei meiner AMD 6870 testen.


Rein qualitativ spielt es keine Rolle, da auf digitalem Wege nichts in Sachen Qualität passiert - daher rät man auch nie zu einer teuren Sounkarte, falls man den Sound ohnehin nur digital übertragen will.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Optisch geht nur Stereo über PCM. Über ne DolbyDigitalLive Option würde da aber nen 5.1 Dolby Signal drüber gehen. ISt dann halt komprimiert.
Grafikkarten können für Spiele bis zu *7.1 PCM *ausgeben. Man hat in Spielen also unkomprimierten 7.1 Sound. Zudem werden dann aber auch DolbyHD und DTS HD für Filme angeboten. 
Wie gesagt. Meld dich einfach mal bei mir wenn du einen AVR brauchst.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Ich merke immer mehr, dass ich von dem Thema viel zu wenig Ahnung habe und sich immer mehr Fragen auftun.

Du schreibst, dass über ne DD Live Option (also extra Soundkarte) auch ein Dolby Digital Signal über den optischen Ausgang gehen würde. Das ist dann aber auch nur für die entsprechend ausgezeichneten Spiel (wieder Beispiel Battlefield 3) der Fall, oder? Wenn ich dann irgendwas anderes spiele (keine Ahnung, Trine 2 oder The Wischer oder so, dieses Siegel nicht haben), bekomme ich trotz extra Soundkarte nur ein PCM Stream, den mein AVR in ein Pseudo errechnetes Surround Signal umwandelt, oder? Ich habe ja dann nicht bei allen Spielen DD. Dann wäre das Siegel ja Quatsch.

Kommt bei der Grafikkarte denn nur das 7.1 PCM über den HDMI Ausgang raus oder auch über DVI->HDMI Adapter (habe momentan Sound darüber, kann aber nicht sagen, was für einer, weil es nur am TV hängt)?

PCM bedeutet doch immer, dass das Signal zwar unkompliziert ist, aber der AVR sich da selber ein 5.1 oder 7.1 Signal basteln muss, oder? Sowas wie bei Dolby Surround früher, wo der Receiver aus einem Stereo Signal einen Pseudo Surround Sound gebastelt hat.
Da kann es doch aber passieren, dass das vom AVR falsch interpretiert wird und nicht richtig der Subwoofer im richtigen Moment angesprochen wird oder hinten aus den Boxen links und rechts das gleiche kommt und so, oder?

Und beim echten DD wird dem AVR doch klar gesagt, dass dieser Ton jetzt genau aus dieser Box kommen muss, oder?

Ich will einfach, dass ich die Spiele genauso audiomäßig zocken kann, wie es von den Entwicklern vorgesehen war und nicht, wie der AVR meint, diese Daten interpretieren zu müssen.
Aber das scheint ja dann wohl nur bei einer Handvoll Spielen der Fall zu sein, oder?

Danke für das Angebot mit dem AVR. Habe jetzt schon einen Yamaha RX-V417 bestellt, der morgen ankommen soll. Hoffe, dass der gut ist.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Bei PCM muss der AVR sich nichts auseinanderklamüsern. Genau wie bei einer stinknormalen Stereo-WAV-Datei gibt es für jeden Lautsprecher genau einen Kanal. Bei 5.1 (es gibt ja auch 5.1-WAVes) sind es dann eben einfach 6 anstatt der üblichen 2 (L+R) Kanäle bei Stereo.
Bei DD Live wird die ganze Sache dann eben nach AC3 komprimiert und kodiert und über den optischen Ausgang gejagt.
Das Spiel hat damit überhaupt nichts am Hut. Das schickt nur das los, was eingestellt wird. Um die DD-Codierung kümmert sich der Treiber der Soundkarte, wenn sie DDL beherrscht (bzw. deren Treiber - die ganze Sache geht per Software über die Bühne). DD gibt es immer. Wenn ein Spiel nur Stereo kann, dann gibt es auch nur Dolby Digital 2.0 - sprich DD in Stereo. Wenn das Game 5.1 beherrscht, dann eben DD 5.1.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Glaub mir einfach...es funkioniert!
Bei mir wars ne GtX460 -> DVI-HDMI Adapter -> AVR
In DeadSpace kann man im Spiel sogar die einzelnen Kanäle testen 
Ich hab hier auf 5.0 gezockt und Filme in DTS HD geschaut. Das ist alles voll unkompliziert.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Ach guck an - bei NV ist auch die DVI-Buchse mit Audio belegt? 
Interessante Info, das war mir noch nicht klar. Vorausgesetzt, das ist generell so und nicht nur eine Designentscheidung des spezifischen Kartenherstellers.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Ok....Ich hatte mich halt nur gewundert, weil mein bisheriger AVR immer nur irgendein anderen Modus angezeigt an, der DD oder DTS simuliert. Oder liegt es daran, dass der PC momentan nur per optischen Kabel von der Onboard am AVR hängt? Du sagtest ja, dass es dann nur Stereo PCM gibt. Und über die Grafikkarte hätte ich dann echten DD 5.1 Sound bei entsprechenden Spielen? Muss ich im Laufe des Tages mal testen, wenn mein neuer AVR kommt und ich eh alles abbauen muss.
Wie bereits gefragt...belastet das die Grafikkarte nicht zusätzlich und läßt die FPS einbrechen, wenn die das auch noch übernimmt?

Das kann ich übrigens bestätigen. Meine GTX 570 ist von KFA2 und liefert auch über ein DVI-HDMI Kabel Sound am TV.

Ich habe noch mal ne ganz blöde andere Frage:
Ich habe am PC ja einmal die kleinen Stereo Boxen zum normalen Arbeiten mit dem Monitor angeschlossen und außerdem gleichzeitig den AVR und den großen TV. Muss ich wirklich immer, wenn ich was am TV mit AVR zocken will, extra in die Systemeinstellungen Hardware->Sound gehen und dort den entsprechenden Ausgang dann als Standard festlegen? Und ich wenn ich fertig bin, das ganz wieder umgekehrt? Ansonsten bekomme ich nur aus den Stereo Schreibtisch Boxen ODER aus dem AVR Ton. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass beides simultan kommt oder dass der PC automatisch umschaltet, wenn er merkt, dass das Gerät am optischen Ausgang eingeschaltet wurde (bzw. dann später am HDMI)?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Irgendwie läuft da noch was durcheinander mit dem Verständnis von DD, PCM und Mehrkanalsound. 
DD Live brauchst du nur, wenn du über den SPDIF-Ausgang, bei dir wohl optisch, die 5.1-Fähigkeiten von Spielen nutzen möchtest. 
Wenn du über die Grafikkarte gehst, brauchst du so eine Krücke wie einen DDL-Encoder nicht. Da wird es, so wie es ist, bei der GraKa durchgeschoben - die muss nichts mehr berechnen, deine FPS-Rate bleibt auch so wie sie ist. Dolby Digital bleibt da außen vor - Mehrkanalsound gibts trotzdem.

Nachtrag: Ach ja - die leidige Sache mit den Wiedergabegeräten - da kann es nur eines geben - wenn du wechseln willst, musst du wohl von Hand umstellen. Über sowas sollte sich MS mal lieber Gedanken machen, als über irgendeine Kacheloptik in künftigen Win-Versionen.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Hallo,

danke erst einmal, dass Du etwas Licht in meinen dunklen Kopf gebracht hast! 
Ich dachte irgendwie immer, dass PCM schlechter sei. Ja....es ist unkomprimiert, sollte also besser sein. Aber ich dachte immer, dass der AVR daraus dann irgendwie "errechnen" muss, wann welche Box angesteuert wird. Dachte immer, dass DD irgendwie direkter und "genauer" ist. Schwer zu beschreiben.
Habe jetzt nämlich gerade mal bei meinem neuen Yamaha RX-V471 alles, was hier so rumsteht angeschlossen. Die PS3 bei Sound auf automatisch über HDMI eingestellt. Wenn man dann im AVR guckt, kommt dort ein PCM Signal an. Das ist dann also besser als wenn ich die PS3 zwingen würde, DTS oder DD auszuspucken? Dachte immer, dass DTS das Maß der Dinge bei so etwas ist. Dass man das irgendwie genauer orten kann oder so.

Meinen PC habe ich jetzt auch mit dem DVI-HDMI Kabel an den AVR angeschlossen. Nachdem ich die Einstellungen im Sound Menü vorgenommen habe, spuckt er jetzt auch PCM auf 5.1 Kanälen aus. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, ist dann jetzt auch der Sound in Battlefield 3 der gleiche wie bei einer extra Soundkarte per optischen Kabel und DDL.

Habe allerdings noch ein Problem. Weiß nicht, ob das hier einer beantworten kann. Der AVR schleust das Signal auch bei ausgeschaltetem Receiver durch, so dass man am TV auch nur mal was gucken kann oder über die TV Boxen was Stereo hören kann, wenn man kein Surround braucht.
Wenn meine Frau jetzt aber am PC sitzt (Sound über PC Boxen ist eingestellt) und ich auf einem anderen HDMI Eingang mit dem AVR was mache und diesen dann ausschalte (oder auch einschalte), wird sie bei Spielen wieder auf den Desktop zurückgeworfen. Das Spiel stürzt dann zwar nicht ab, sondern ist noch unten in der Windows Leiste vorhanden, aber man muss es halt noch anklicken, um zum Spiel zurückzukehren. Kann mir das nicht erklären. Ist zwar nichts, wovon man stirbt, aber ein Dauerzustand ist das auch nicht. Merkwürdig. Und wenn ich jetzt den PC wieder direkt an den TV anschließe und den Ton über die Onboard über das optische Kabel laufen lasse, habe ich zwar das Problem nicht mehr, aber wieder nur ein Stereo Signal, was ankommt und kein PCM. So ein Mist.

Kennt einer von Euch das gleiche Problem? Hängt das vielleicht mit dem DVI Anschluss zusammen, der zum HDMI auf der anderen Seite wird? Wäre es mit einer HDMI->HDMI Verbindung nicht so? Habe auch nicht so ein langes HDMI Kabel, um das mal eben zu testen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Der PC erkennt den AVR als "Monitor",sobald du ihn zuschaltest, und haut dich deswegen raus


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Und was mache ich dagegen? Wie gesagt.....per optischem ist keine Option.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Nix. 
Ich schließe mich da BloodySuicide an. Anscheinend ändert sich was bei der Monitorerkennung der Grafikkarte, wenn du am AVR rumschaltest. Vielleicht nur für einen Sekundenbruchteil. Hat wohl einen ähnlichen Effekt wie das An- und Abstöpseln eines Monitors. Die Neuinitialisierung bzw. Wiedererkennung des Geräts durch die Grafikkarte führt unter Windows zu dem erwähnten Phänomen. 
Da hilft nur Finger weg vom AVR, wenn die Holde zockt.


----------



## SpiderPig2810 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Ein Wechsel vom DVI zum HDMI Port der Grafikkarte würde wohl auch nichts bringen, oder?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Aber du hast ja sowieso kein passendes HDMI-Kabel, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 
Nee, das kommt ja vom AVR, über das Rücksignal zur Monitorerkennung. Ich denke nicht, dass der HDMI-Anschluss da anders reagiert.


----------



## dengg (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live in Spielen (schwierige Anschlusslage)*

Hallo,
Ich habe dasselbe Problem, dass ich kein 5.1 über HDMI oder TOSlink bei Spielen hinkriege.
Hab mir sogar extra eine neue Soundkarte gekauft (ASUS Xonar D1).
Aber mit einer GTX460 sollte es ja auch so schon funktionieren, oder?
Aufgebaut habe ich das System so:
die GTX460 ist mit HDMI an meine Surround Anlage (SONY E280) angeschlossen.
Die Surround Anlage ist mit HDMI an den TV (SONY EX715) angeschlossen.
Stereo

2. Versuch
GTX460 mit HDMI an TV
Soundkarte mit TOSlink an E280.
Das selbe Ergebnis

Grafik und Audio Treiber sind aktuell. Habe sogar den inoffiziellen Xonar Treiber installiert.
Im ASUS Treiber habe ich schon Dolby Digital Live und PCM probiert. Bekomme aber in Spielen immer nur Stereo.
Bei Filmen kann ich beim VLC Player A/52 über S/PDIF einstellen, wodurch ich dann echten Surround habe.


----------

